# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Shrine of Odolric the Cruel

## thomden

Shrine of Odolric the Cruel. I experimented with fitting an adventure onto a standard 2"x6" bookmark.

----------


## thomden

A colorized version.

----------


## thomden

Bookmark Dungeon #2
Putrid Citadel of Ebregisel the Spider Soul Eater

----------


## thomden

Bookmark Dungeon #3
Vile Necropolis of Hildebold and the Reborn Prince

I might be getting addicted to making these. So fun.

----------


## thomden

Here's how it looks as a bookmark in a monster book.  :Smile:

----------


## thomden

Bookmark Dungeon #4
Baneful Cavern of Landina of the Berserk Skull

----------


## Bogie

Excellent Work, makes me think of a crossover between the bookmarks and the One Page Dungeons contest.

----------


## thomden

Bookmark Dungeon #5
Shady Bastion of Teutbert the Deadly

----------


## arsheesh

This is a very cool project!  Lovely work on these bookmarks Thomas.  It's cool how you've combined the one page dungeon concept into a bookmark.  These look like they would be incredibly easy to grab and run as one shot type adventures.  Great work.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Adfor

Good to see someone putting some time into bookmarks, I truly adore these! They are so well done, both in art and layout. Much love!

----------


## thomden

> Good to see someone putting some time into bookmarks, I truly adore these! They are so well done, both in art and layout. Much love!


Yeah, it's such a cool format I'm surprised this sub forum isn't more lively. I'm having a blast with these.

----------


## ThomasR

Brilliant idea and perfect execution ! I hope we'll see more in this style  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Would perfectly fit in a gamebook  :Very Happy: !
Creative and excellent!

----------


## The Lazy One

In their simplicity, they are quite professional! Excellent stylization process!

----------


## thomden

*Bookmark Dungeon #6
Deceitful Cavern of Tevil the Deathless Witch*

This name is  from the improved @AdventureNames bot I wrote sometime ago. I added about a dozen or so new locations, and names are constructed from syllables so there will be more variety and weird ones. If you're on Twitter check it out! https://twitter.com/AdventureNames

----------


## Adfor

Good to see you still at these! I've taken a lot of inspiration in their simplicity, and generally short, sweet, and to the point layouts.

I particularly enjoy the descriptions, they give a DM/GM an easy time implementing, while simultaneously enabling them to modify so much, brilliant!

Cheers!

IR

----------


## thomden

*Bookmark Dungeon #7
Adventure Module V15
Obscene Pits of Ekis the Dark*

----------


## GinoFelino

Beautiful symmetry here, apart from everything else. I'd love one of these, they're such a fun and useful way to use a drawing. This is the first post I've seen in the bookmark section so far and my expectations will be forever high!

----------


## thomden

Bookmark Adventure #8
*Dread Cottage of Farbor the Misty Dog*

----------


## thomden

Bookmark Adventure #9
*Monument of Culetol the Raving Guardian*





Adventure Names Bot

----------


## thomden

Bookmark Adventure #10
*Deathly Cell of Xangarius the Berserk Princess
*

_"Holding her is dangerous. If word of this gets out, it could generate sympathy for the Rebellion in the Senate..."_



Adventure Names Bot

----------


## Adfor

Oooooooo you continue to surprise, gorgeous!

----------


## JGroeling

Really appreciating the adventure on a bookmark. Feel like you could potential market those as a random encounter deck of sorts for DMs on the fly.

Might have to make some myself just for fun. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## delgondahntelius

Pen and Ink, My favorite!! Great job.. This makes me want to make some too!! I just hope I have the time!

Del

----------


## Bogie

I have not looked here for a while, you continue to make some great bookmark dungeons!  
AND you have given me my idea for the next light challenge which will be starting in just a couple days,,,Bookmarks!  
When this forum started back in 2017 it was super popular and very active ( I also became a little obsessed with them at the time.)  As with many ideas, the active interest dwindled over time but now would be a good time to bring it back. 
Thanks Thomden and keep up the great work.

----------


## arsheesh

Nice pen work.  I like the design as well, this is a fun little piece.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Kaja

I really like your style!   And as others have pointed out, this seems like an inspired format for quick one-shots.   Nice job all around!

----------


## Styescape

I also really like these thomden. A small adventure on a bookmark is quite clever!

----------


## thomden

*Fridgid Sietch of Jilanger the Arid Trickster*
In the outer reaches of the Arouka desert, Jilanger the notorious outlaw and trickster occupies a hidden sietch with his band of marauders. 

 

Making of:
https://youtu.be/WC6OVhKmf9g

https://dungeoneering.blogspot.com/2...trickster.html

----------


## thomden

*Bookmark Adventure #10*
Deathly Cell of Xangarius the Berserk Princess
Color version

----------


## thomden

Adventure Module VF5
*Deathly Tomb of Kenadager the Obsidian Hand* 



It's been a while since I posted one of these. This is inspired by a prompt from Michael Prescott (an excellent Cartographer, I don't know if he posts on this forum) to draw a Tomb map.

----------


## thomden

> I have not looked here for a while, you continue to make some great bookmark dungeons!  
> AND you have given me my idea for the next light challenge which will be starting in just a couple days,,,Bookmarks!  
> When this forum started back in 2017 it was super popular and very active ( I also became a little obsessed with them at the time.)  As with many ideas, the active interest dwindled over time but now would be a good time to bring it back. 
> Thanks Thomden and keep up the great work.


Yeah, I feel like various Social Media platforms are draining activity from great forums like this one. It's a shame because Social Media platforms are generally terrible for long form interaction and keeping a decent history of conversations.

----------


## Zedfelos

Holy crap! You've been working on these for a long time, now. 

These are an awesome throwback to how I think dungeons *should* be. Short, simple, and fun.

Where did the inspiration for making these come from?

----------


## Olooriel

These are all so fun!

----------


## thomden

Thanks.
These are fun to do, would like to find time to make more. Strangely this lockdown pandemic thing I have been busier with work than ever. My heart goes out to those whose jobs and income are adversely affected by this.

----------

